# wrong beyond all reason



## Tommo (Apr 8, 2004)

did anyone see snake-wranglers before? for those who didnt it was about kingsnakes, but for the fang facts part the question was "do all snakes have scales?". when we got the answer, it was gross :x . the answer was yes and as the person explained they showed a large snake (guessing boa constrictor) with no scales. the poor thing looked like one of those cats with no hair or a naked mole rat :x .

there was also a boa constritor with 2 heads


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a guy here in Brisbane who bred some scaleless Death Adders.


----------



## sobrien (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah, i saw it. There have been captive death adders in Australia without scales and look similar. I agree, they are not the best looking snakes:?


----------



## Tommo (Apr 8, 2004)

i knew about the death adders and ive seen pics of them, but next to this poor they looked like beuty queens


----------



## instar (Apr 9, 2004)

how could it survive with no scales? dont they preserve water?


----------



## earthmother (Apr 9, 2004)

that's just wrong 0xxxxx[]:::::::::::::::::::::> 
The guy doing it deserves a good punch up the bottom.

MM


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 9, 2004)

...up the bottom?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 9, 2004)

pics of the scaless adders and parents


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 9, 2004)

earthmother said:


> that's just wrong 0xxxxx[]:::::::::::::::::::::>
> The guy doing it deserves a good punch up the bottom.
> 
> MM




The guy doing it probable got more of a suprise than you did....snakes that come out scaless, kinky, no tongue, two heads what ever all problems with DNA or incubation. Incubation can be controlled but unformilliar DNA deffects can not be control like the scaless deformities we are seeing....so I think its a bit harsh saying he deserves a good punch in the bottom


----------



## Rina (Apr 9, 2004)

Noone can be held to punishement by punches in the bottom for the errant production of animals that have a deformity, but to them try to and reproduce it , then that is terribly wrong.
Animals in their natural domain do not choose the genetic freak to mate with.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 9, 2004)

Is that why I am so unlucky


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2004)

Did anyone see the albino Port Jackson shark that was caught recently? I think it is in the Sydney Aquarium now.
It was so cute for a freak.


----------



## earthmother (Apr 9, 2004)

sorry...when i saw 'bred some scaleless death adders' I thought it meant he bred more than one like that. - - On purpose.

Most people need a good punch up the bottom anyway, (which is just an expression) give this guy one if he breeds them.
MM


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 10, 2004)

Weren't the normal looking offspring with scales from the same clutch advertised as possible hets?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 10, 2004)

I have never seen that or heard of it before. I'd be really curious to find out more of the health issues (if any) surrounding this defect. Or is it a defect? Is this a morph? What's the quality of life like for the animals without scales? Very interesting. It's very pastel, almost like the Gap designed it. :wink:


----------

